# Positive ovulation test?-UPDATED TEST



## Stargirl1993

This test was from yesterday would you have said this is positive ?


----------



## Stargirl1993

All of the tests and chart


----------



## doggylover

Stargirl1993 said:


> This test was from yesterday would you have said this is positive ?
> 
> View attachment 1084572

no, the control line is visibly darker than the test. Keep testing, maybe a positive in a few days. 
From the pics of all the tests the one second from the bottom is closes to positive, but again still not quite.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Think I got my positive and I’m
Sure I had some ovulation pains late last night and a few a bout 3 hours ago x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's positive. Good luck :)


----------



## JessaBear36

Looks like next 1 you take it will be darker than control line good luck this cycle.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Today’s test and one from late last night they have got lighter now x


----------



## JessaBear36

Good luck!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------

